# Aberaman House - Coach House



## spooksprings (Oct 17, 2011)

These listed Coach House & Barns dating from at least 1800 or earlier (research needed) was burnt out by fire c. 2009. Not much to look at but included as it is of Historical Interest.

Owner: ?. Access: 0. Danger: 0. Scariness: 0. Sadness: 3. Grade: II Date Listed: 29 November 2002. Cadw Building ID: 80700

The following info is my own amateur interpretation: This is a coach house with barns and living quarters that was part of the previous mansion, predating the demolished mansion that was on the site in some form from 1400/1600. Measuring at least 100m (328 feet). It is a simple build of dressed stone and river rocks, with oak beams running lengthways!, 2 floors with oak floorboards, lime washed with a slate roof, some modern alterations. The 16 windows and doors are arched with what looks like a dove cot hole at the end face. There are eight 'arrow defence slots' each side of the huge main door.

_Aberaman House, formerly known as Aberaman Isha. Home of the Mathew family, most important landed gentry in the area at the time some of whom served as High Sherrif of Glamorgan in 17th Century, descended from Morgan Mathew who was the standard bearer to Edward IV at the battle of Towton. The earliest 'Lord' Mathew born in Aberaman is dated 1470. Miles Mathew whose family lived at the house, was in command of the Lifeguards and fought alongside Charles 1 in 1642 at the battle of Edghill in 1643. When Edward Mathew, the last male heir died in 1788 the estate was divided between his 3 daughters. In 1806 Ironmaster Anthony Bacon bought the house, Emma and Lucy Bacon sketched Aberdare in 1826-27. Upon Bacon's death it was used as a summer resort by the descendants, and it was from the executors of Anthony Bacon II that Crawshay Bailey bought the estate in 1836 at agricultural value, conveyed to him by indenture dated 17 Feb. 1837. Beneath which were vast seems of coal and iron that he exploited and built the Aberaman iron works nearby and founded the Gas co brining light to the vale. By indenture dated 2 Feb. 1867 he conveyed the Aberaman estate with the collieries, ironworks, brick-works, private railway, to the Powell Duffryn Steam Coal Co. The National Coal Board took over all Powell Duffryn's interests in 1947. It then housed the British Coal Corporation, and Celtic Energy from 2004. It was demolished c.2009 in favour of housing._













































































Google Images from 2009​


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 23, 2011)

I like this...very nice find...and I really like that you've interpreted the building from your own observations. I do that too. It's a great way of opening up questions and making connections...if that makes sense!


----------



## jinks (Nov 2, 2011)

i only live about 2 miles from here  nice photos


----------

